# equipment cleanup



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I usually just lay my rod and reels down and spray them off good with the hose. But it seems like I get alot of that green corrosion on my reels. Should I be dunking them in a bucket of fresh water? Spraying them with WD40? How can I do a better job of rinsing them?

(I dida search but couldn't find anything)

thanks

Greg


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I always did the same as you for years but as my equiptment got more exspensive my cleaning became more time consuming.I soak the reels in fresh water for a while after spaying off the rods and then let them dry, after they dry I used to use this spray that says it lubes and prevents wind knots but I found WD-40 works just as well and cost alot less.*


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

I too had always sprayed my reels off with pressure. Heard at a fishing seminar that this practice was bad on the reels due to forcing salt & water into the reel housing. Got me a 30-35 gallon plastic drum, fill it with fresh water & just "dunk" my reel & rods. Not sure if this is the best practice either, but have not had any issues this past year by doing this method. I then use the "Reel Magic" which is a little pricy..Wonder about the WD40 tho, as it is a solvent base product & if it is compatable with fishing line (Mono)


----------



## cowshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree and do all of the above plus....this is what I use, which is somewhat a combination of WD-40 + Reel Magic... works great on braided line too.

:bowdownhttp://www.3inone.com/products/silicone-spray/


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I first tighten the drags on my reels and then spray my rods and reels with the "shower" spray nozzle on my hose, shake the water off and let them air dry. Then I back the drags off and keep them loose between trips. About every other trip, I spray some Corrosion X on a wash rag and wipe the rod and reel down. When I'm done, I put the washrag in a ziplock so the next time I do the wipe, I don't have to use so much spray. Makes the can last a lot longer. This spray does not effect mono like WD-40 does. WD *is not* friendly to either mono or tackle in general. Dunking in a barrel of water causes water intrusion, be it fresh or salt, and is not good for a reel either.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

After every trip I hose my gear down with fresh water using my garden hose with the nozzle set on shower. I let them air dry and then use Reel Magic. Never seen any corrosion...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Make it last.

I rinse mytackle with fresh water.Ishower spray off my tackle with light pressure.Sometimes theyare lying down and some times they are standing up. I will rotate the tackle 180 degrees while rinsing.Rinse one side and flip it over and rinse the other side. When it comes to salt water tackle it helps to invest in somegood rod&reels. Not saying that your tackle is cheap by no means. I have bought the better tackle and some cheap stuff. The better tackle is still going strong.While the cheap stuff is not usable.Rinse Rinse And Rinse some more. Sometimes I will lightly brush them while rinsin'em off. I try to remember to loosen the dragwhen finished rinsing.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

might be stupid but I put my reels in the shower and rinse them with my long shower after aday of fishing. i leave them in overnight and rinse them in the shower again in the morning. my wife gripes at me but I figure hot water is better than cold????? who knows, my toriums and abu garcias are between 3-9 years old with no mtnce and no problems!!


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I wash all my reels and rods down with car wash soap, rinse them with a light spray with the hose.

Them I dry them with a shammy cloth or a sham wow and spray the reels and roller guides with reel magic

Except for a few small scratches all my grear looks like new


----------

